# 2008 City Golf I NEED ANSWERS! TURBO??? Feedback PLZ



## GSuper (May 20, 2010)

Okay, Im pretty new to vwvortex and I am seeking some answers. I currently own a 2008 City Golf with a 2.0l 8v engine. Im looking for some more power! I have done research on the neuspeed upercharger but it will not fit my lower intake man. and i dont really feel like replacing them with parts from a 2005 2.0l 8v... I have been thinking about a turbo kit from kinetic motorsports but again it may not fit my car 

The reason I want to upgrade the engine more is because the City Golf is about 600 lbs lighter than the GTI.

Potential options for making the car go faster...

Seek parts to fit the Neuspeed Supercharger
Kinetic Motorsports Stage 1 Turbo.. There may not be any software for my vehicle :S
1.8T Engine Swap


----------



## GSuper (May 20, 2010)

I dont even know if the kinetic kit will fit


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't usually say this, but selling it and buying something faster is probably your best option.

It has the latest 2.0 ECU, no one makes software for it and the cam/camsensor is a retarded funky setup.

The kinetic turbo kit will bolt on to it, but without the turbo software to run it, it's not going anywhere but boom-town.

If it's got low mileage you could probably get some decent coin for it as it might still have a transferable warranty... and pickup a MK3/MK4 2.0 to boost, or even a used GTI.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Good god.. Car buying fail at its finest here, sorry dude.

Just sell it and buy a 1.8T or a VR. Your car still has a lot of resale value, just trade / sell it. I love the idea of a 2.0T build when the car isn't worth much, but not on a brand new car.


----------



## GSuper (May 20, 2010)

The car does have very low miles only around 25000, Ill look into the idea of trading it in for something faster... 

Hopefully somebody comes out with turbo software and the parts needed to do the upgrade soon! *Fingers crossed*


----------



## GSuper (May 20, 2010)

Any Ideas about swapping it out to a 1.8t and new ecu to run the 1.8t?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

GSuper said:


> Any Ideas about swapping it out to a 1.8t and new ecu to run the 1.8t?


Seriously, why would you do that to a brand new car with a warranty??

2008 Golf City was what 14,000$ new? A 1.8T swap done by a shop will cost something like 4000$ unless you can do it yourself.

18,000$ pricetag for a car you could have got with 100K on it for 6500-8000 in pretty nice shape.

Just doesn't add up to me.


----------



## City Golf. (Sep 14, 2010)

swap the engine with a 1.8t :laugh:


----------



## Strato50 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im also curious.. any developments in the software department for the 08-10 Golf Citys?

Besides the obvious benefits of having a 1.8T or a 'real' mk4 to boost, consider that someone wanted to boost their City. Whats wrong with that?


----------

